# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Drone Flight Over Cronulla

## SlimySquirrel

Not much shooting for me over the last couple of years so had to find a hobby to fill the creative void.

Spent most of lockdown here in Cronulla researching and building gaming Pcs as Ive got two young boys.

Built one for myself with video editing in mind and wifey bought me a drone for my birthday (rifle money must be spent!) so this is the second flight with the Mavic Mini and a first use of DaVinci Resolve which looks to be an excellent free download.

Hope you enjoy it!

https://youtu.be/E7io32bGEp0

----------


## A330driver

Mate.. I have the the Mavic 2 pro... have had a huge amount of fun with this drone....have the FAA license ... ie Drone operator commercial and use on contract Work... amazing how far they have come with this stuff

.... enjoyed the video ... well done

----------


## SlimySquirrel

Wanted that exact drone but thought it best to at least try this bad boy first. Not much of an investment compared to the Mavic 2 pro.

That model runs using Radio transmitter? Noticed Andy difference?

----------


## A330driver

It’s uses DJI,s Ocusync Transmision tecnolgy...the range is great,they say it has a range of 7km....have not taken it that far.....the nice thing about it is it has an auto home return feature if you extend too far...it stops,hovers and immediately returns to the spot you’ve dedicated as “home’,which you set up before launching

....just make sure your home  hover altitude is above all obstacles as the return flight is as the crow Flies....highest ive taken it to is 150 metres,uncontrolled airspace ...wonderful views,and the camera on the pro is exceptional,,,,,,so many uses ,very accurate in its flight path,and so easy to use

----------

